# Yanmar pallet forks



## Jgore (May 21, 2021)

What kind of pallet forks is everyone using on a yanmar Sa -221 with a yl-110 front end loader it has pin attachment and not the skid steer style quick attach


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

More info here:





Pallet fork for sa series yanmar tractor sales Lake Charles LA, Where to buy pallet fork for sa series yanmar tractor in Moss Bluff, Lake Charles, DeQuincy, Orange, Kinder, Welsh LA


Looking for pallet fork for sa series yanmar tractor in Lake Charles LA? Browse our online sales catalog or call us now about our pallet fork for sa series yanmar tractor. At Grand True Value Rental, we offer an extensive inventory of equipment for rental.



www.grandrentalstation.com





Also compare the interface to a John Deere. They may be one in the same.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jgore said:


> What kind of pallet forks is everyone using on a yanmar Sa -221 with a yl-110 front end loader it has pin attachment and not the skid steer style quick attach


This is the largest image I can find on the web for these OE forks.

https://www.rrmotors.net/inventory/2018-yanmar-usa-pfq100-irmo-sc-29063-2605267i 



https://earthandturfattachments.com/yanmar-quick-attach-forks/



Also check this page out. Down below they have a YLF2242 to interface your machine to universal fork system. Neat. 








Pallet Forks - Northstar Attachments


Northstar offers two lines of pallet forks —the Utility Skid Steer Series with a 4,000-lb. capacity and the Compact Series with a 2,250-lb. capacity.



northstarattachments.com


----------

